# Fraud Alert



## horsedude (Mar 11, 2008)

Yesterday, I recieved an email from an individual who informed me that a farm in Virginia was using one of the professional photos off of my website to sell one of their horses. This individual was actually in negotiations to purchase the horse when she stumbled upon my website and said "Hey, thats the same horse." So I visitied the website.

http://littlelegendsminiatures.piczo.com/?cr=3

Under the Stallions Page, a photo of MY MARE, being advertised with her Liz Photo as a Stallion called "Little Legends I've Got The Seven". My mare is also Featured on the Sales Page of the website, with quite a creative write up. And finally, she is featured on the "About Us" page in the business card area.

THIS MARE IS OWNED BY ME, VENTURA MINIATURE HORSES, AND HER NAME IS "SID'S I'M AN ANGEL TOO".

I understand that this is a Kid, but this kid is advertising using my photos, and I am assuming other peoples professional photos to misrepresent horses. This is theft and fraud. I have sent an email to this individual demanding that the photos be removed from the website. Of course that has not happened and I have had no response to the email.

So I want to get the word out to every one in Little Beginning Land that this Website is a Fraud, This Individual is a FRAUD!!!

I do not know what steps to take next. Is it possible to find out who hosts this website and contact the host of the website and have the information removed? I do plan to call the parents of this Kid and speak to them about it as well, however I don't expect any results.

Bottom line: THE HORSE IS MINE, THE PHOTO IS MINE!!!

If anyone is familiar with this individual, please PM me. Thank you.

Cary, Ventura Miniature Horses www.venturaminiatures.com


----------



## Miniv (Mar 11, 2008)

Cary,

What's also scary is that the Buyer almost sent money for YOUR mare, and obviously would have never received her!

I would say the person trying to sell the horse is breaking SEVERAL laws.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 11, 2008)

Well start with the source, pizco and report this abuse:

http://web.piczo.com/zone/main on the very bottom of the page - is has a link to report abuse.

Give them the address of this site and see what they say. But I caution you - I would maybe use a new email account in case they are phishing.


----------



## minie812 (Mar 11, 2008)

I would see about contacting the local law enforcement and maybe they can make a little visit to Mr. Cody!


----------



## Songcatcher (Mar 11, 2008)

Amazing that NONE of the horses listed on that website that can be found on the AMHA Studbook Online are registered to a Cody Bowers.


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Mar 11, 2008)

All I can say is WOW! The lengths people will go to scam others out of money.

I am sorry that this is happening to you. I appreciate the warning.

Robin


----------



## whimsical (Mar 11, 2008)

Looks like they have a picture of El Rancho Loco's stallion Revenge as a mare named Dawson's Sara Sue on their sales page. Might want to team up with Martha.

Edited:

I also emailed Martha yesterday as soon as I found this to give her a heads up. I know she won't be happy about this


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW, I'm sorry this is happening to you, and obviously to El Rancho Loco. Thanks for getting the word out!

Jodi


----------



## albahurst (Mar 11, 2008)

If the fraudulent activity goes across state lines, I believe it becomes a federal offense. Check with some authorities on the matter.

Good luck-

Peggy


----------



## valshingle (Mar 11, 2008)

I've emailed a link to the website to both Liz and Martha. I'm sure they don't have permission to use Liz's photos. Maybe Liz can think of a way to stop it.


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought I recognized the Siver Bay as one I have seen here.


----------



## REO (Mar 11, 2008)

That is so wrong!


----------



## ckmini (Mar 11, 2008)

the last horse on the stallion page looks familiar as well . . . I can't seem to remember who owns "him".

I found him! He is Desert Shadow's Moon King owned by Olney Farms!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 12, 2008)

This person is advertising a appaloosa foal for sale on Dream Horse I think it was. I google'd his phone number.


----------



## Jill (Mar 12, 2008)

That is extremely interesting and alarming









A month or so ago, the person listed on that website actually emailed me to inquire about breeding to one of my stallions (but the don't stand to outside mares here). So, now of course, I'm scouring the site looking for my own horses





Edit:

I just found the email he sent me and I was off on the date. It was December 17, and what he said...

"Hello!
 
This is Cody Bowers and I live in the Blue Ridge Moutains on the Blue Ridge Parkway of Virginia! I am 16 years old and began buying and starting a miniature horse farm 2 years ago! I started out with 2 mares and one had a colt on her side and the other was in foal! The reason for me e-mailing you is because I was in search of miniature stallion in the state of Virginia and ran across your stallions! I have a liver chestnut mare with a white flaxen mane and tail! She is 17 years old this year and will be turning 18 in the spring! She has produce some outstanding foals and produced a beautiful black and white filly for me last year when I purchased her! She is very refined and has great conformation as well as a perfect dispostion! I was wondering if you would stand your stallion out to breed this mare I have, I dont have a stallion of breeding age and I really want a baby out of her because she is getting on up in her age and I will soon have to retire her from breeding! She is 32 inches tall and AMHA and AMHR reg. She has been bred in the past to some well know stallion... (Grosshills Im A Booger Too, Shadow Oaks Top Banana, ect.) I would greatly apprecaite it if you wold e-mail me back letting me know about breeding or if you know anyone that has a nice stallion out for stud? I cannot afford to pay much on a breeding fee.. I hope all is well with you and your family! Also, my website is under construction so as soon as its up and running I will send you the link to see this mares photo!
 
Thanks and God Bless,
Cody Bowers"


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2008)

I would bet Cody is not 16! Hang on to that email for the other farms. This has crossed state lines and has broken federal laws, but here's the catch which laws? Fraud is one, fear, frustration adds to punitive damages, etc. Call the local Sheriff's office in your area and they will most likely be able to tell you how to proceed now.

Make sure you keep notes about when you found it, how you found it, the web address, figure out how to save those pictures with the web address to your hard drive for proof. Also notes on who you contacted in law enforcement, when, etc. These are hard charges to prosecute, diligence in journaling everything aides in your case.

Also, make sure the law enforcement agency gets logged onto the web address with the pics of your horse so they have records of it before the Cody figures this out.

Jill, you should forward the email you have to the person who started this thread, Liz and the other farms that have horses listed on that web page so they can contact their local law enforcement too, and then everyone share information!

SHeesh, I agree with everyone, but this is identity theft of your farms product!


----------



## sfmini (Mar 12, 2008)

I looked at the site, interesting, if you look at the quality of the mini in the picture with him, and then what he advertises as his, big difference.

Also, in the pics of the Bar Ls colt, I see two different colts. Left side shots don't match markings.....

Glad someone recognized Martha's stallion, I was wracking my brains trying to figure out who he was, obviously a stallion and not a mare, knew I had seen him.

I imagine Liz will get him shut down fast. Copyright violations are nothing to sneeze at.


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Mar 12, 2008)

I am really sorry this is happening to you...this is actually very serious. This kid could be in quite a bit of trouble. We too just found out on monday that someone we know stole photos off our site...they will be dealt with for sure. I hope you can do the same.

I would contact Liz...perhaps she could help guide you. I really have to wonder if he really is a kid??

best of luck...hope you get some answers soon...people these days...it is just so sad...why is so hard to be good???

God Bless,

lis


----------



## GREENWOODMINIS (Mar 12, 2008)

I just went through there website...and the horse that is called sara sue...I have seen that horse before in a world mag...pretty sure of it?? maybe even have seen the pics on here..dunno though? maybe someone can id it...very fishy for sure.

lis


----------



## Greystone (Mar 12, 2008)

I went to the site and saw that one of "his" horses, Brooke Hollows Dreamin of Love, will be shown by McBays Training Center. I wonder if that is true?


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 12, 2008)

I already gave the breeder of her and another one posted, a heads up, they were her pics on there.


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Mar 12, 2008)

I talked with Dora McBay this morning after reading the post, he had contacted her about showing a filly for him, but he has not brought it to her as of yet. FYI

This is such a bad thing, he is effecting so many people, in so many states...I wonder if it crossed his mind that he might get caught? and did he even care?


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Mar 12, 2008)

After reading all these posts, I bet you, he is an adult trying to scam. Either that, or he lives in a big fantasy world!


----------



## SampleMM (Mar 12, 2008)

He has a guest book you can sign so I did! This guy has to be stopped!


----------



## Carolyn R (Mar 12, 2008)

He has 6 horses posted on equinenow.com . Some large, some minis, three listed as sold. The date as to when the ads were last updated was 9/07. if you google the number without the one, and add the word horse, it pulled up equinenow.com.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree, I doubt that this is a 16 year old boy running this scam. I also think the athorities would be interested as it is across state lines.

Everyone who has a picture of their horse on his web site should be notified and the local athorities notified. Unfortunatly I would suspect that he dooes not live where he says he lives and that if you call that phone number, you will not be getting any parents. For that matter, he may not even be in the US.

SCARY









Everyone should be watching all of the for sale web sites too, including Lilbeginnings. A few years ago I had just taken some pictures of a black colt I had for sale and put them on my web site. A couple of days later I get a phone call from a friend who told me my horses picture was on Lilbeginnings for sale page with someone else, trying to sell a black colt. I notified Mary- Lou and contacted the advertiser, who was really nasty to me!!)



. She changed her ad really quickly and changed it to another black colts picture and said she had never used my picture and did not know what I was talking aobut.

There are scammers everywhere!!

NOTE: I just found that he is advertising his web site on Miniature Horse Farms Directory web site


----------



## Laura (Mar 12, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt][/SIZE]

Oh Liz is likely to show up at their HOUSE if she can find it. She'll open up a big ol can of Mississippi whoop-butt on them!!

[SIZE=12pt] If you read carefully, it sounds as if this IS a kid or either someone who is not familiar with conversational english....[/SIZE]


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Mar 12, 2008)

Screen capture every single page of that website. Now.

Once the peep learns that people are onto him/her/it then in all probability the website is going to either be changed or be torn down. Someone needs to get records off all of it now.

Just my .02.


----------



## Laura (Mar 12, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Here is some of his horses for sale!
> 
> http://www.equinenow.com/farm/little_legends.htm
> 
> ...


Check this one out... @@@@

It says it's a shetland stallion, pic is of a FOAL and the pedigree is made up of arab & anglo norman horses!!! OMG! Oh and it says he's 6 h. =24". Puuuhhhleaaase!


----------



## Sandee (Mar 12, 2008)

Just want to ad one note of caution for those that may not know. My husband says that whenever you visit a website there is a way for the person running it to know who visited and can trace it back to your computer and your carrier. Most sites are not run this way but it is often the way that you end up with all that spam in your email.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

OMG!!! My best friends stallion is on there too!!! He is pictured as Quiet Dells Snazzy Thunder on the stallions page! THAT IS NOT!!! That is Desert Shadows Moon King and is owned by Olney Farm in Arizona!! Here he is on their website and Lynn Bateman of Arabian Echo took that photo!!!!

Here's the REAL site!!!

http://home.earthlink.net/~olneyminis/stallions.html

I will notify them immediately!!!!


----------



## Feather1414 (Mar 12, 2008)

Well I was looking at the sale horses on equinenow.com

The buckskin stallion I know has a new name. I can't remember his original name, but a few years ago I was interested in buying/gelding him for me.

I recognize the other mini stallion he has up there, but once again can't remember his name.

Sorry you guys are having to go through this. I certainly hope you get it all fixed up.


----------



## Laura (Mar 12, 2008)

Feather1414 said:


> Well I was looking at the sale horses on equinenow.com
> 
> The buckskin stallion I know has a new name. I can't remember his original name, but a few years ago I was interested in buying/gelding him for me.
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]I do recognize that stallion too, but can't remember his name or owner[/SIZE]


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

I have contacted the Johnson's at Olney Farm about their horse on there. THEY ARE NOT HAPPY!! I noticed the buttons on the main page for 'training, services, contact and links' are dead ones and dont work. I can guarantee that is NOT the person on the home page that made this site- another stolen photo and due to the misspelling and lack of knowledge (check out the 'in memory' page) I am willing to bet this may very well be a 'Nigerian' scam method..... Love the fact that they want 75% down!!! and will certainly work with folks on payments. The spelling and grammar is horrible.

The cell phone is probably a 'throw away' but the area code does come from South and SW Virginia, which may or may not be where the scammer is sitting at his computer!!


----------



## Contessa (Mar 12, 2008)

If this person is stealing pics off of your websites, how many of you have links to Lil Beginnings? I think it is quite possible that this piece of trash is reading this forum!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 12, 2008)

Just throwing this out there...

Wasn't Cody the name of the young teen who last year posted a picture of that pitiful, deformed mini on one of the sale sites? I believe he was said to be 14 or 15 years old. Anyone remember what I'm talking about?


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

He also has a full sized Appaloosa for sale on that same equinenow site...........

That pic has been on there for a long time and he is calling a leopard a red roan.........


----------



## Hosscrazy (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone contacted Equine now?

Equine Now

[email protected]

P.O. Box 235254

Encinitas, CA, 92023-5254

760-579-2826

(Billing inquiries only)


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 12, 2008)

I just found him advertising on Miniauture Horse Farms Directory. I notified them that he was a scam using their web site for false advertising. He actually has his web site posted with them.





I have not been able to find him advertising in any other directorys yet, but I am looking.



Hosscrazy said:


> Has anyone contacted Equine now?
> 
> Equine Now
> 
> ...



I e-mailed them that this web site was a scam, we'll see if they respond to me.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Mar 12, 2008)

Flatbroke Farms said:


> Screen capture every single page of that website. Now.
> 
> Once the peep learns that people are onto him/her/it then in all probability the website is going to either be changed or be torn down. Someone needs to get records off all of it now.
> 
> Just my .02.


I agree, cause I have a feeling this site is going to go down!

Has anyone contacted the web page builder company, or whatever it is? At the very top there is a border. It has where you can send a message to him, invite him to be your friend



, or contact the company and report bad content on the page, its the little flag, not sure if anyone has done it or not.

I hope this stops soon!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Mar 12, 2008)

I was talking to a big horse friend of mine about this just a second ago and she says of course that this is fraud and he/she could be in a lot of trouble, and thinks that the registries should be contacted since he is saying these horses are registered AMHR, AMHA, and such. She also wonders what happens if someone contacts him about wanting to buy one of his horses and then wants to go see it! What would he do then since he obviously doesn't have any of these horses?!?!?!?

I'm sorry for all of the people that were unknowingly involved......


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Mar 12, 2008)

The buckskin stallion that is for sale on equinenow.com is owned by Sunrae Miniature Stables, not this Cody person. She is my web designer and He is on her stallion page and I am calling her now!! His real name is Southridge Regaldo .

Dora McBay said when she spoke with Cody, he told her he was only 17 a teenager.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> Well start with the source, pizco and report this abuse:
> 
> http://web.piczo.com/zone/main on the very bottom of the page - is has a link to report abuse.
> 
> Give them the address of this site and see what they say. But I caution you - I would maybe use a new email account in case they are phishing.



I put this up yesterday, but seems no one paid any attention.


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Mar 12, 2008)

And just so you know...If you call both Piczo and Equinenow.com and got voicemails on both. To leave a name number and e-mail address. And if you read further...

But have local contact numbers for Fraud and Web Abuse.


----------



## Laura (Mar 12, 2008)

minihorsefrnd said:


> And if you read further...Piczo is based in the UK.


That makes sense if this is pure scam


----------



## minie812 (Mar 12, 2008)

If he is underage, most likely he cannot be charged with anything as he is a minor...probably knows that too.


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Mar 12, 2008)

Laura said:


> Mary Lou - LB said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some of his horses for sale!
> ...



You know what else I found to be crazy is on the pedigree below the pic it says seven was foaled on 1994 and in the ad it said something diffrent.


----------



## horsedude (Mar 12, 2008)

Thank you all for your help and suggestions thus far. I have sent an email to Martha at El Rancho Loco, as well as to Liz. I will be making a complain to Piczo as well this afternoon. I really do believe this is some crazy wanna-be kid doing this, I'm not so sure it's an overseas fraud type of thing. I had this happen before with people stealing the write up from my cover page....I just let it go, figured if they can't be creative enough to think of their own words to write on their web page, then thats just pathetic. Now the farm is going out of business. But this involves other people, money, fraud, misrepresentation, etc. I am going to see what Martha and Liz think and go from there I guess, so I hope to hear from them soon.

As far as copying the website before it disappears, can anyone tell me how I go about saving a copy of it on my computer? I know I can print it but want to have a digital copy as well.

I'm sorry to see such a fraudulent thing happening and will do my best to get it stopped. I hope no one has lost money to this individual. Thanks again for the help and input. Cary, Ventura Miniatures


----------



## mininik (Mar 12, 2008)

Just a thought...

It's common for kids to play SIMulation games Online. Many SIM games involve making up animals (including horses), barns, training centers, shows, etc. SIM players will often "steal" pictures of real animals, places and people from around the net, as well as pedigree information, to represent their SIMulated ones. Obviously it is nicer to ask to use the pictures, but no real money is changing hands in these games so it is not illegal use of the pictures per the copyright laws. There are countless websites out there full of pictures taken and reassigned for these games. Many of these sites look amazingly realistic. I'm wondering if this kid just hasn't taken a SIM game a bit too far...?

PS. Piczo may be based in the UK, but it is often target marketed at young people here in the US. Even I have an account.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 12, 2008)

I double very much that this is a kid, too sophisticated and if the web site is based out of the UK, it screams SCAM.

I just checked out his address with an arial map. There is a farm there, but it is a woking farm, no land for horses, no paddock areas, no barn. All of the land around the house was tilled, waiting for planting, only grass immediately around the house.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 12, 2008)

I went to the web site and on the top of the page is a little flag to report copyrighted content. It took me to another page where you can email piczo. That link won't work from my computer. If this is a kid (I knew of a kid last year that was posting about 3 different pics of pinto foals (other peoples pictures) saying they were all her horse but they were all different pattern and color) the parents need to be notified. If it is a scam, I hope he gets what he deserves. I have bought 2 of my horses online and didn't see them in person until they were picked up. If it weren't for jerks like this we could all feel good about doing business on line.


----------



## Marty (Mar 12, 2008)

Has anyone actually called that phone number yet?

This is so serious. I wonder if he has actually taken any money from anyone yet?

His name had a familiar ring to it.

I do think this kid is from Tennessee and I also found his obituary:

I think the FBI needs to be contacted

http://www.knoxnews.com/news/2007/nov/21/f...eally-good-guy/

http://www.thedailytimes.com/article/20071121/NEWS/71121008


----------



## mininik (Mar 12, 2008)

LOL I'm sorry, but seriously? The FBI? The obituary is for an older boy than this one is supposedly, from a different city. How about starting with the local police? Let's let the FBI spend their time and our money on stuff like... stopping terrorists... until it is actually determined if this is even a SCAM, or just some KID getting a bit too into a GAME.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 12, 2008)

> Just a thought...
> It's common for kids to play SIMulation games Online. Many SIM games involve making up animals (including horses), barns, training centers, shows, etc. SIM players will often "steal" pictures of real animals, places and people from around the net, as well as pedigree information, to represent their SIMulated ones. Obviously it is nicer to ask to use the pictures, but no real money is changing hands in these games so it is not illegal use of the pictures per the copyright laws. There are countless websites out there full of pictures taken and reassigned for these games. Many of these sites look amazingly realistic. I'm wondering if this kid just hasn't taken a SIM game a bit too far...?


That's the first thing that popped into my head too.. I've had several regular size horse breeders who've dealt with similar situations in which their horse(s) name(s) and credentials were "stolen" for one of these SIM sites.. Either way it's wrong, and I hope those involved can get it sorted out


----------



## J&HMinis (Mar 12, 2008)

One of the horses on that equinenow that he is selling belongs to Reece Family Miniatures, Reeces Little Blue Boy and he's a gelding not a stallion like he advertised and also he's 3 not 2! Unreal! Hope he gets caught.


----------



## Laura (Mar 12, 2008)

mininik said:


> LOL I'm sorry, but seriously? The FBI? The obituary is for an older boy than this one is supposedly, from a different city. How about starting with the local police? Let's let the FBI spend their time and our money on stuff like... stopping terrorists... until it is actually determined if this is even a SCAM, or just some KID getting a bit too into a GAME.


Mail fraud is the FBI's business. *If* this person is selling fictional horses and money is sent through the mail, it's Federal Mail Fraud...been there done that, not that I ever got my money back, but I did hound the guy until I had spoken to everyone in his life up to and included ex-business partners, an ex wife and even some of the people he probably gambled away my money with in Las Vegas!!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

I checked out the address, it really exhists- with that last name as being correct! I have sent further info to Mary Lou via PM's and the original poster has one here too....

This is really a U.S. based person in Virginia, not overseas.


----------



## Laura (Mar 12, 2008)

HGFarm said:


> I checked out the address, it really exhists- with that last name as being correct! I have sent further info to Mary Lou via PM's and the original poster has one here too....
> 
> This is really a U.S. based person in Virginia, not overseas.


Or it could be an identity theft type of thing...who knows, it's all nuts!


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

Regarding ID theft, I dont think so, based on what I have found so far................

I am sure ML will come up with something..


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 12, 2008)

So I was looking at his site again, and he has a stud fee on "his" stallions, someone should email him in regards to possibly breeding to 'his studs', request more photos, more information, pedigree, foals etc... to see what information and photos he passes back to you..


----------



## HorseMom (Mar 12, 2008)

If he's doing this with the minis, he's probably doing this with the standard horses that he has listed. The QH mare that he has listed has Impressive and Poco lines. Maybe someone should contact the AQHA as well.

Heather


----------



## Flatbroke Farms (Mar 12, 2008)

Sorry, this is more than just a SIM game because he's got ads posted on various sales websites such as EquineNow and DreamHorse. That definitely crosses the line and makes it blatant fraud to me.

And to capture the page you can probably go up to File... Save As... and save each webpage onto your computer. Or you can use a photo program like PaintShop Pro and capture a screen image of it.


----------



## DrivinTime (Mar 12, 2008)

Yikes, I agree this is more serious than just a kids' game... (And if it IS a kid, somebody needs to have a talk with him real soon!)

To copy photos from a website, all you need to do is right-click on the photo, then click Save Image As... so it's not hard to steal images from websites.

If you need to make copies of pages or part of a page, for "evidence," an easy way to do that is: Open your browser window to show just what you want to copy, then click ALT PrintScreen (or ALT PrtScrn) and then paste that into a Word or other word processing document. That way, you don't have to have a paint program.

I hope that the person who has created this fraudulent website is stopped, soon. It's not an okay "game" if others are being hurt, IMHO.


----------



## mininik (Mar 12, 2008)

I know that Mail Fraud is the FBI's business, Laura. I also know that we have nothing here except a free website, some free ads, a couple Emails and speculation. I am not saying to leave whoever this is alone, I'm saying some kids just don't know when to quit and I don't think that's the FBI's business UNLESS there is actual money involved. Has anyone even called the local police yet? What is nuts to me is it seems everyone has been contacted, except the proper authorities.


----------



## Flaxenacres (Mar 12, 2008)

I cant find the quarter horses he has for sale. But if someone can email me the names I can look them up to see who owns them.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes, including him  because Olney Farm, whose stallion has another ones name put on it, that by the way is a real name owned by someone else back east, just called me and they read the comments to me that folks have now posted in his guestbook, letting him know everyone is aware of the fraud!!

WHY WOULD PEOPLE DO THAT and ruin any chance of an investigation?? We can only ASSUME this person is a kid! Criminals dont get caught when they are tipped off!

Even if he has not received a payment on something he has advertised for sale, it appears as an 'intent' to defraud or deceive....


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2008)

But an intent to defraud is a good talking to by some local authorities and that would scare a kid hopefully.


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2008)

I wonder if MR. cody was doing this for a class at Mars Hill Technical College in VA?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 12, 2008)

horsedude said:


> As far as copying the website before it disappears, can anyone tell me how I go about saving a copy of it on my computer? I know I can print it but want to have a digital copy as well.


To save a copy of the website to your computer is pretty easy. All you need to do is go to the site you want to save then on the upper left side of your browser window click file, select "save as" from the drop down menu. A box will open so that you can choose the location to save to and name it. Make sure where it says " Save as type:" you choose Webpage,complete from the drop down list so that it saves all the pictures as well as the text.

P.S. You need to do this for EVERY page home, mares, stallions, etc...it won't save the whole site with just 1 click.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

They are not going to talk to anyone if the ads are removed and the site removed because they are tipped off now.....


----------



## minihorsefrnd (Mar 12, 2008)

The mini's have been removed from equinenow all except for one. I bet he is fixing to bring down the webpage also.

Hope everyone got their copies made.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 12, 2008)

> I know that Mail Fraud is the FBI's business, Laura. I also know that we have nothing here except a free website, some free ads, a couple Emails and speculation. I am not saying to leave whoever this is alone, I'm saying some kids just don't know when to quit and I don't think that's the FBI's business UNLESS there is actual money involved. Has anyone even called the local police yet? What is nuts to me is it seems everyone has been contacted, except the proper authorities.


Agreed, *mininik*... and it does feel like a SIM game run amok.

No - I doubt if those Nigerian-type scam emails are involved - and yes, people can share the same name without it being identity theft and the FBI being involved. I think we need to tread a little carefully here - and be careful with what we are saying and what accusations we are making - especially as the kid may be a minor.

It is one thing to check things out, get the website changed/shut down and address the problem - and quite another to make accusations based on sheer speculation that we have no way of proving...


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

Well one thing I AM sure of, NOONE asked the neighbors permission to use any picture of their stallion, or to put his picture on their site and advertise him at stud, under another name!! No one allowed someone else to ficticiously allow their horses to be advertised for sale on real websites either, and act like they truly were for sale at a set price when they dont even own them, etc......


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 12, 2008)

If they are advertising on sale sites, it doesn't seem like it would be a kid in a sim game. Because as far as I know, it costs money to put an ad on Dreamhorse at least. Not sure about the equinenow site.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 12, 2008)

AS I mentioned before, he was also advertised on Miniature Horse Farms Directory and it would have cost him at least $100 or more for the ad he has there.

Does not seem like he was just playing. besides, was he not negotiating with a buyer on one of his non- exhistent horses?


----------



## tagalong (Mar 12, 2008)

Riverdance said:


> AS I mentioned before, he was also advertised on Miniature Horse Farms Directory and it would have cost him at least $100 or more for the ad he has there.
> 
> Does not seem like he was just playing. besides, was he not negotiating with a buyer on one of his non- eshistant horses?


If you reread my post - I said _*a SIM game run amok*_. As in _off the rails. Over the top. Out of control. No longer a game_. And so on....

And I still think we need to be careful about what kind of accusations we are slinging around. We can deal with the issues without making things into a bigger mess based on nothing more than speculation...


----------



## RedWagon (Mar 12, 2008)

Whether it is a game run amok or not, what this person is doing is copyright infringement and, at the very least, intent to commit fraud. Fraud is defined to be "an intentional perversion of truth" or a "false misrepresentation of a matter of fact" which induces another person to "part with some valuable thing belonging to him or to surrender a legal right". Once again, game or not, advertising another person's property for sale as your own certainly smacks of fraud. I also don't think anyone is throwing baseless accusations around--the ads & website are there for all to see. As far as contacting the proper authorities, didn't Cary say he was doing that today? Yes, he also he contacted other people involved, but I think that was the proper thing to do. Good luck to all involved.


----------



## horsedude (Mar 12, 2008)

Again I appreciate everyones help and input.

I kindly ask that people do not post any more replies on this websites guest book. As it was mentioned, if the website disappears, it will not be properly dealt with by the authorities. And in a few months the same thing will be happening to someone else. Martha and I are working on this, as well as Liz. We are trying to find out what steps we can take, but it must be done the proper way. I have filed an online complaint with the webhost as well.

I also ask that no more people call, or email this individual. The proper authorities can deal with the individual, whether a child or adult, in the US or Over Seas.

I strongly beleive this is a over zealous youth who is a "wanna be". However, no matter the circumstances it has been taken too far. I only came to Lil Beginnings to post this to make everyone aware of the situation, incase anyone has been conducting business with this individual, as well as try to find out if anyone knows anything about this person. I know how far and fast word travels in our miniature horse community, and if this child is indeed someone who wanted to have a future in the miniature horse business, I think he just shot himself in the foot and made the wrong person mad!!!

With that said I again thank you for all of your help and input and I will certainly keep everyone posted on the progress we make.

I do ask that if anyone has links to other adds this individual is placing on any other "For Sale" sites that they could please PM me those links, as well as if you have had any dealings with this individual to forward them on to me, as this is all information that the authorities should have. I simply do not have the time to search the web for all of these adds. Thanks alot. Cary, Ventura Miniatures


----------



## muffntuf (Mar 12, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> I wonder if MR. cody was doing this for a class at Mars Hill Technical College in VA?



I humbly disagree about this guy being a youth as I found Cody registered at Mars Hill Technical College in 2006 playing baseball in Virginia close to where they say they live. I have called his cell phone and it sounds like an early 20's something guy.


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 12, 2008)

I was just going to look at the web page for the first time and it is gone



I sure hope that everyone got what they needed before they pulled it.. Sounds like everyone jumped the gun to much with Mr. Cody. I hope that he can still be traced..


----------



## tagalong (Mar 12, 2008)

> I have called his cell phone and it sounds like an early 20's something guy.


I'm sorry - but with all due respect - _why would you do this??!! _






This is best left to the authorities and those who were involved - not to the rest of us who may have muddied things up and be walking a fine line between investigation and harrassment...



> We are trying to find out what steps we can take, *but it must be done the proper way*. I have filed an online complaint with the webhost as well.
> I also ask that no more people call, or email this individual. The proper authorities can deal with the individual, whether a child or adult, in the US or Over Seas.



Bolding mine. Exactly right. Well said.


----------



## Amy (Mar 12, 2008)

I alos went to the link to see what horses were there-- says website does not exist -- it is gone.


----------



## HGFarm (Mar 12, 2008)

My neighbors have filed a complaint through the site people and there was a note there that mentioned something about it would be forwarded to the police and my neighbors did request that.

Horsedude, I sent you a PM with their contact info in case you find anything more they might need to do or folks they need to contact.


----------



## mininik (Mar 12, 2008)

Good grief! Right... because we know that those arial photographs are always current, and that if there doesn't look to be horse facilities on the property and the photo isn't current then there couldn't be facilities now or the horses couldn't be kept somewhere else... and we know everyone sounds their age on the phone... and certainly no high school aged kids take college courses!





What a mess. I hope some real detective work is done soon by those qualified to handle it.


----------



## bingo (Mar 12, 2008)

tagalong said:


> > I have called his cell phone and it sounds like an early 20's something guy.
> 
> 
> I'm sorry - but with all due respect - _why would you do this??!! _
> ...


I must admit I wondered this as well. It didnt effect you if I am reading right and had none of your horses on the site why on earth would you call ?


----------



## Az Gal (Mar 12, 2008)

I want to thank everyone who recognized my daughter's stallion "Desert Shadows Moon King" listed on the site as "Quiet Dells Snazzy Thunder" and let us know. Now, we need to know what steps we can take to stop this fraud.

Lenice

olneyfarms.com


----------



## Miniv (Mar 13, 2008)

muffntuf said:


> muffntuf said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if MR. cody was doing this for a class at Mars Hill Technical College in VA?
> ...



If you scan back to Marty's post.......The REAL Cody was 25 years old and was a junior baseball coach and has since passed away. What a sick mess........


----------



## mininik (Mar 13, 2008)

Um, the REAL Cody? As if there can't be more than one person with the same or similar name out there? All we have is a first and last to go by, afterall. You know, my boyfriend celebrated his birthday last year on the same day an obituary was printed for a person who shared his name who lived here in the same, small city. They weren't related and didn't know eachother. I wonder who was the REAL _______ _______?


----------



## tagalong (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm sorry guys - _the REAL Cody??!! _ Some of this is getting _seriously_ out of hand.











PLEASE read *horsedude's* comments about letting those involved and authorities handle it. Please stop making wild accusations, turning speculation into fact... and only making things murkier.

Nevermind - I'll repost *horsedude's* comments so that those who are intent are being Magnum PI do not need to break off their investigations to scroll back.... and I'll bold it and highlight as well...



> We are trying to find out what steps we can take, but it must be done the proper way. I have filed an online complaint with the webhost as well.
> 
> I also ask that no more people call, or email this individual. The proper authorities can deal with the individual, whether a child or adult, in the US or Over Seas.


BTW - just as a demonstration - if you use the White Pages online you will see that there are _at least _ 60 Cody Bowers listed across the country. Probably some more unlisted - or who are minors. Some of them may also sadly be deceased. And ALL of them - ALL OF THEM - are likely a "real" Cody....





_[SIZE=8pt]ETA: I just had a terrible thought - and I pray that no one took it upon themselves to contact that bereaved family in TN to say that their Cody's identity was stolen... [/SIZE] _


----------



## Marty (Mar 13, 2008)

I sure don't think anyone should be calling this kid and should leave it up to the authorities.

Tag, the common denominator here is that the only person he chose to call that we know of

happens to live right down the road from me, here in Tennessee. And Cody Bowers was

in the news here in Tennessee a lot. That's why I think he is in this state just assuming a

false identity. Just a thought that it's not even his real name. I sure hope that no one has

been scammed out of any money. I'm sorry about this to all involved.


----------



## tagalong (Mar 13, 2008)

> Tag, the common denominator here is that the only person he chose to call that we know of happens to live right down the road from me, here in Tennessee. And Cody Bowers was
> 
> in the news here in Tennessee a lot. That's why I think he is in this state just assuming a
> 
> ...


*Marty* - as I noted above - there are *many* guys bearing that name. You just _decided_ he was in Tennessee. Pure speculation and nothing else - and yet it has almost become fact - as comments like _the REAL Cody_ demonstrate. He is likely where he says he is - in VA. Not that far from TN.

I'll bet there are many Michael Garrisons in TN, *Marty*



. And all of them are real, as well... and did not steal your Michael's name...


----------



## MiniforFaith (Mar 13, 2008)

Did anyone save copies of his website before it was pulled?? I pray that someone did..


----------



## Minimor (Mar 13, 2008)

If I google my own name I come up with an obituary for a 16 year old girl of the same name. After reading the above, I now have to wonder....was she the "real" one, or am I? Am I not entitled to my name????


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Mar 13, 2008)

You'd be surprised how many people out there share the same name yet don't know each other, are not

related etc etc and yet, didn't "steal" one another's identity.. I went to school with a Michael Garrison, there's two girls in my sister's high school that have the same name yet not related, one's a freshman and ones a senior.. You wouldn't believe how many Ashley Smiths are out there, during when I was in high school there were at least two..


----------



## Rauchmini's (Mar 13, 2008)

I'm not here to stir the pot but needed to say I have a email from the person "Cody", he wrote me about a mare I use to own named Dawsons Sara Sue that he currently owns. He wrote me on 3-5

I have never known,emailed or spoken to this person before and his email was very nice,I replied and tried helping him,he wrote again 3-12

I got on the forum later and read this post, I was shocked, so of course I saw the link to his site and clicked it, guess what Dawsons Sara Sue is NOT the horse he has advertised as her, in no way is it. He said he bought Sara from Angela Rector maybe she could help solve the case if someone may know her.


----------



## bingo (Mar 13, 2008)

Miniv said:


> If you scan back to Marty's post.......The REAL Cody was 25 years old and was a junior baseball coach and has since passed away. What a sick mess........


Good Grief! The REAL Cody. Come on now with a very small amount of information we are now sure that there is no farm anywhere near that street with out buildings, that the person must go to college and we know what college he goes to. We are SURE we know that they really live overseas. We "know" that he is stealing the identity of a young adult who lived in TN.

COME ON FOLKS I have seen soap operas that have more reality in them. I realize everyone wants to help but talk about letting imaginations run wild and a mob mentality!








All we know is there is a web site out there with someone who claims to own horses and no one knows who or why the facts are very different then the speculation for sure and the speculation is a bit out of control!


----------



## horsedude (Mar 13, 2008)

Good Morning Everyone.

I am going to try to put a kabosh on all of this DRAMA!!! I have seen this happen here far too many times on the forum. This is what keeps many people from posting on here, a simple thing gets exagerated, blown out of proportion, and taken way off track of the original topic. That has now happened on this very thread! This tread was started to make the Miniature Horse Industry aware of the fraud this individual was committing, and nothing more.

I appreciate all of the help people have been to us with advice and with forwarding any information they may have.

As of last night the website run by Cody has been shut down. I do not know if it was shut down by Piczo due to our complaints, or if the individual running this website shut it down because of the phone calls, emails, and guest book postings.

Thankfully I was able to figure out how to save the website to my laptop, page by page only minutes, and I do mean only minutes before the site disappeared forever. I was very lucky. I am sorry that a few individuals decided to take actions into their own hands instead of letting the individuals directly involved handle the situation. I guess that is the risk that one takes when posting information on a public forum. I do not believe anyone was trying to do anything intentionally, sometimes some people just get too involved in things that do not pertain to them. I can only hope these actions will not come back to bite us in the butt.

As far as who is the "Real Cody".....please stop the speculation. Yes identity theft is a possibility. But it is possible that it's just the kid pictured on the website. Yes, there are probably hundreds of individuals out there who share the same name and live in the same or different state. Some may be alive, some may be dead. I am a licensed funeral director and have cared for individuals who shared the same name in the same county and had no relation to one another. There are many possibilities one could speculate over. You know what they say about assume......

I have spoken with Martha and Liz and we have all agreed upon the course of action. I wanted to raise public awareness and I believe I accomplished just that. But thats not to say in a few months this will not happen again to othes. That is why we must all make wise decisions when conducting business on the internet. My website will be rebuilt to try to prevent this type of thing from ever happening to me again.

Thank you all again. Please, no more speculaton or drama. Everything is being handled! Just be sure to use this as a learning experience and to tell every horse owner that you know about Cody from Virginia.


----------



## Riverdance (Mar 13, 2008)

bingo said:


> Miniv said:
> 
> 
> > If you scan back to Marty's post.......The REAL Cody was 25 years old and was a junior baseball coach and has since passed away. What a sick mess........
> ...



Actually, We do know what the farm looks like, as you can down load the aerial map. BUT, that does not mean it is his farm, just that this is the place that matched the address. We do not even know if Cody is his real name! For all we know he is using a fictitious name. Anyone who is sophisticated enought to build a web site, advertise in different horse publications, use a cell phone number that coresponds with the area he says he is living, and try to negotiate sales on non existant horses, is sophisticated enough to not use his real name.


----------



## Flaxenacres (Mar 13, 2008)

The quarter horse on his web is not owned by cody it is owned byMark Dehave of hillsville Va.


----------



## Katiean (Mar 13, 2008)

Marty said:


> Tag, the common denominator here is that the only person he chose to call that we know of
> 
> happens to live right down the road from me, here in Tennessee. And Cody Bowers was
> 
> ...


Marty, I googled my name and found out someone by my name was assalted by a football player. So, since I am older than the woman mentioned did she steel my identity? Am I the real Kathy or is she?


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2008)

Exactly... When you've got a first name as popular as "Cody" and a last name as common as "Bowers"........ I think some of "us" have been watching too many soap operas.


----------



## Charley (Mar 14, 2008)

As to the aerial photos, I have found them to be inaccurate. Ours is about five years old as it doesn't show our barn built about five years ago. So if our home had been built in the last five years it would show an empty wooded lot. Also, we know many people who do not keep their horses at their residence, many use land, either rented or owned, that they drive to away from their homes and some even board.


----------



## rosaroca (Mar 14, 2008)

To those involved with this, and for their use with any action they are taking, you might want to check out Cody's "My Space" page:

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fusea...iendid=98062741


----------



## targetsmom (Mar 14, 2008)

Actually, according to this website:

http://www.howmanyofme.com/search/

there are 24 "real" Cody Bowers in the US.


----------



## horsedude (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you for the Myspace Link...this is exactly who we are dealing with, a 17 year old kid, just like the website stated. Very interesting. Thanks!


----------



## tagalong (Mar 14, 2008)

> Actually, according to this website:http://www.howmanyofme.com/search/
> 
> there are 24 "real" Cody Bowers in the US.


The white pages lisitings show even more - even when you eliminate the duplicate listings. Suffice to say - there are many "real" Cody Bowers. Even this one._ Imagine that! _



> ...this is exactly who we are dealing with, a 17 year old kid, just like the website stated.


Yep - sometimes things are exactly what they seem - no matter what evidence or conspiracies one can come up with.








> I am sorry that a few individuals decided to take actions into their own hands instead of letting the individuals directly involved handle the situation. I guess that is the risk that one takes when posting information on a public forum. I do not believe anyone was trying to do anything intentionally, sometimes some people just get too involved in things that do not pertain to them. I can only hope these actions will not come back to bite us in the butt.


*Amen* to that ^^^....



> Exactly... When you've got a first name as popular as "Cody" and a last name as common as "Bowers"........ I think some of "us" have been watching too many soap operas.


Or *CSI:>>>>insert city<<<<* ...


----------



## Jill (Mar 14, 2008)

targetsmom said:


> Actually, according to this website:
> 
> http://www.howmanyofme.com/search/
> 
> there are 24 "real" Cody Bowers in the US.


That is pretty neat BUT, there are no Stefanie O'Roarks or Jill O'Roarks (I go by my middle name). Imagine how many Cody Bowers there are who are not listed


----------



## kayla221444 (Mar 14, 2008)

I am so glad, I was actually the one who was going to be getting that buckskin colt, on his website! Until I came across the website with the "stallion" which was really a mare owned by someone else!!!!! He was going to trade me for my horse, so good thing I found the actual website of the lady who owns the mare. But I believe this person should get in a lot of trouble, hes out to take people money and we get nothing in return!!!


----------



## Neil (Mar 14, 2008)

Here is an interesting connection. When you look at Cody's MySpace page you see he has a friend that is an 18 male from Pikeville, TN who lists his occupation as a farmer, farrier.

Hey Marty, do you know of any 18 yo farriers in your neck of the woods? He shows himself as a 2007 graduate of Bledsoe County High School.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 14, 2008)

I can't believe that no one is respecting the original posters request to STOP!! If he, Martha (??), Liz, whomever else want to persue this legally, I am sure there isn't one post here; Cody died 20 years ago, he really is a space alien, he has 21 toes!! OMG!!! That is / will help the original posters in his/their case.

Oh just wanted to add there are 119 Sheryl Stewarts in the United States. Good GOD help us all!!!!


----------



## tagalong (Mar 14, 2008)

> Here is an interesting connection. When you look at Cody's MySpace page you see he has a friend that is an 18 male from Pikeville, TN who lists his occupation as a farmer, farrier.
> Hey Marty, do you know of any 18 yo farriers in your neck of the woods? He shows himself as a 2007 graduate of Bledsoe County High School.


_Ummmm - guys? _





*This is a public board. * It is one thing to illustrate how many people have the same name (God help the 9 of me that actually admit being out there) - even in a small area - and thus everything is not ID fraud... BUT...

*Anyone can read here.* I think that the "investigations" by those who were NOT involved in any way should cease and desist as* horsedude * suggested. _Now we are going to check out the guy's friends and start pointing fingers there as well? _



*Not. Our. Job.* Just... wow.

Seriously - IMO this needs to be left to the people who were actually involved and not to the rest of us... who had nothing to do with it whatsoever.

It seems *horsedude's* comments need to be repeated on this page as well...



> I am sorry that a few individuals decided to take actions into their own hands instead of letting the individuals directly involved handle the situation. I guess that is the risk that one takes when posting information on a public forum. I do not believe anyone was trying to do anything intentionally, sometimes some people just get too involved in things that do not pertain to them. I can only hope these actions will not come back to bite us in the butt.








ETA:

In the interest of full disclosure.... I am not the real *tagalong*.

This was Tag. I stole her name.





And I also stole my name from this....













And more evidence...
















And yet more...























Busted.


----------

